# Un grupo de moronegros ataca la cabalgata LGTB en alemania



## °YoMismo° (12 Jun 2022)

Allemagne : La Marche de la Fierté à Karlsruhe a sombré dans le chaos après qu'un groupe « d’apparence méridionale » a violemment attaqué la foule, plusieurs blessés et un drapeau LGBT brûlé


Fdesouche




www.fdesouche.com





*La noticia esta en frances, la he traducido con el google translate. traduce "d’apparence méridionale" a gente de "aspecto sureño" *


EUROPASEGURIDAD
*Alemania: La Marcha del Orgullo Gay en Karlsruhe se convirtió en un caos después de que un grupo 'de aspecto sureño' atacara violentamente a la multitud, varios heridos y una bandera LGBT quemada*
Juana
11/06/2022 a las 16:08





Comunicado de prensa de la policía: Una bandera del arcoíris fue arrancada y quemada por un grupo de personas el sábado alrededor de las 22.10 horas en la zona del parque del palacio de Karlsruhe. Aparentemente se convirtió en una pelea en la que varias personas resultaron levemente heridas.
A varios de ellos los tiraron del pelo y los tiraron al suelo, donde los golpearon y patearon. Un hombre de 27 años fue trasladado al hospital en ambulancia como medida de precaución, otros fueron examinados en el lugar por equipos de rescate.
Una persecución no condujo al grupo de hombres y mujeres jóvenes *de aspecto sureño* .
La policía criminal lleva a cabo más investigaciones.
Policía
El comunicado de prensa de la policía parece "francamente ridículo" dada la magnitud del ataque y el comportamiento de los responsables, criticó el periodista. Las víctimas habían sufrido, entre otras cosas, traumatismos por explosión, conmociones cerebrales y huesos rotos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (12 Jun 2022)

Espero que respeten su cultura y tradiciones


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (12 Jun 2022)

Pillo sitio

Para ver indignación por no respetar derechos LGTBI


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Jun 2022)

Me nutre ,están disfrutando de lo votado.
Y la viruela del mono que, otra vez campeón de Europa ?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _V_ (12 Jun 2022)

Nutrisión.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (12 Jun 2022)

"apparence méridionale".

C'est très nutritionnel.


----------



## Pablem0s (12 Jun 2022)

Degeneración globalista (2030) u orden musulmán (2050). Yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## patroclus (12 Jun 2022)

Vivan los moros.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Jun 2022)

poco me parece


----------



## Arthas98 (12 Jun 2022)

Vienen a hacer los trabajos que los europeos ya no queremos


----------



## randomizer (12 Jun 2022)

"De aspecto sureño".

Sí, sureños de Baviera...


----------



## César92 (12 Jun 2022)

¿Dónde está el problema? Diría que están disfrutando de la multiculturalidad y de la resiliencia progresista. 

Falta la foto del maricón ese con el welcome refugees para completar el post.


----------



## Beto (12 Jun 2022)

Sureños en Alemania son franceses?


----------



## Vde (12 Jun 2022)

Religión de paz


----------



## jvega (12 Jun 2022)

En la escala progre los marronicros están primero


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

"Grupo de aspecto sureño"


Los artificios rídiculos a los que llegan los mierdoperiodistas para ser políticamente correctos.
Son la ostia....


----------



## Bloperas (12 Jun 2022)

Strike 1, fight!

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepecling (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (12 Jun 2022)

Nach Attacke beim CSD Karlsruhe: Polizei richtet 14-köpfige Ermittlungsgruppe ein


Nach einer Attacke mit mehreren Verletzten nach dem CSD in Karlsruhe ermittelt nun die Polizei.




m.bild.de


----------



## Wojakmanuel (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## RvD (12 Jun 2022)

Menudo cortocircuito habrán tenido los alemanites. Malditos nazis.

Espero que lo de la bandere se quede en un susto.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jun 2022)

Me nutre. El cortocircuito habrá sido colosal.


Deberían hacerlo hecho también aquí.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (12 Jun 2022)

Hala la dieta a tomar por culo a hacer puñetas


----------



## dragon33 (12 Jun 2022)

Aspecto sureño, de Baviera eran.


----------



## Tzadik (12 Jun 2022)

Nutrición


----------



## nelsoncito (12 Jun 2022)

Y esto es solo el principio.

Muy pronto los morancos empezarán a rebanar pescuezos sarasones que pedían más inmigración.


----------



## iaGulin (12 Jun 2022)

Supongo que se refieren a Hesse o Baviera, al sur de Alemania.

Seguramente iban así vestidos:


----------



## Bogdanoff (12 Jun 2022)

Buffff, yo con esto ya tengo cubierta la cena y el desayuno de mañana.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Jun 2022)

Gracias por tan suculenta merienda.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (12 Jun 2022)

De aspecto sureño?













Aclaren de que tipo


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (12 Jun 2022)

Y No hay vidreo? Se han llevado gruas los de ala al bar? Si no me parece poca cosa


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Jun 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Y No hay vidreo? Se han llevado gruas los de ala al bar? Si no me parece poca cosa



Será racista el tío, 
En esta dictadura sólo verás por las redes y la televisión una parte del relato , esta no interesa 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gonzalo11 (12 Jun 2022)

Y no les han dejado colgarlos en gruas? Racistas!! Que falta de respeto a sus costumbres


Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Decipher (12 Jun 2022)

Alien vs Predator



Literalmente

Alienígena invasor vs Depredador sexual de menores


----------



## antiglobalista (12 Jun 2022)

jvega dijo:


> En la escala progre los marronicros están primero




es la agenda de las agendas


no ha habido un colectivo mas proteguido y mimado en la historia de la humanidad que los moronegros en la actualidad


recuerdo que no paro a los moronegros ni una "pandemia mundial de un super virus mortal".seguian viniendo y creando brotes por donde pasaban y no importo


----------



## Vibrador letal (12 Jun 2022)

Mas de uno pondria el culo por si pilla algo


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (12 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Será racista el tío,
> En esta dictadura sólo verás por las redes y la televisión una parte del relato , esta no interesa
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Solo quiero que los degenerados disfruten de las mieles que ellos mismos han promocionado


----------



## ciudadlibre (12 Jun 2022)

solo les quemaron un banderin, que den gracias a ala, que si llega a estar de mala leche, ahora estarian colgados de las gruas, o precipitados desde las azoteas


----------



## diogenes de sinope (12 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me nutre. El cortocircuito habrá sido colosal.
> 
> 
> Deberían hacerlo hecho también aquí.



Pura DECADENCIA.


----------



## das kind (12 Jun 2022)

Que les den por el culo.


----------



## Clorhídrico (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Formato JPG (12 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> *Sureños* en Alemania son franceses?



Posiblemente españoles. Quizás italianos. Quién sabe si griegos. Puede que portugueses.

El artículo no lo deja del todo claro.


----------



## Raul83 (12 Jun 2022)

Me declaro neutral en el conflicto


----------



## Sardónica (12 Jun 2022)

"Aspecto sureño" dicen. Estos periodistas no se cansan de hacer el ridículo.

Me alegra saber que la moronegrada está activada desde Saint Dennis. Así y todos los días hasta que el globalismo estalle por los aires.


----------



## Orooo (12 Jun 2022)

Da para paja


----------



## aron01 (12 Jun 2022)

Ahhhh pero el malo es el hombre heterosexual blanco. Caso aislado.


----------



## wopa (12 Jun 2022)

¡ Nutrición TOP !


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Ahhhh pero el malo es el hombre heterosexual blanco. Caso aislado.



Tenemos la culpa porque les hemos fallado y no les queda más remedio que ser malos.

Charo progre off

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> *de aspecto sureño* .



Aspecto sureño. Serán de Alabama


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Jun 2022)

Sureños que es, italianos y españoles? Jajajaja, están disfrutando del apartheid al AFD, es lo que hay.


----------



## bangkoriano (12 Jun 2022)

"a tomar por culo" la cena.


----------



## Baubens2 (12 Jun 2022)

Sureños jaja


----------



## butricio (12 Jun 2022)

El equilibrio


----------



## Pabloom (12 Jun 2022)

*NUTRICIÓN*


----------



## brotes_verdes (12 Jun 2022)

Yo no veo donde esta el problema.

Esa cabalgata intentaria entrar en un parque "propiedad" de musulmonos, y estos han recordado a los alemanes que, segun el coran, los homosexuales:

-Deben ser colgados
-Deben ser arrojados desde sitios altos

Por desgracia el contacto de los musulmanes con la cultura occidental los ha domesticado y solo han agredido a los miembros del colectivo homosexual, en vez de matarlos, tal y como ordena el sagrado profeta.


----------



## jotace (12 Jun 2022)

¿Aspecto sureño?

¡Ah, ya sé, bebedores de cerveza!!


----------



## wwknude (12 Jun 2022)

Ya era hora que trabajaran


----------



## Arthas98 (12 Jun 2022)

Ojalá nunca hagan un atentado con un camión en un desfile del orgullo. Morirían cientos de LGTBQTT2S+. Ojalá nadie lea este mensaje y coja ideas. Sería terrible.


----------



## lapetus (12 Jun 2022)

Grupo de ingenieros atacando personas de genaro diversificado. Quien podía predecirlo.


----------



## Jotagb (12 Jun 2022)

Lo de hacer cabalgatas de degenerados nunca lo entenderé.


----------



## cortoplacista (12 Jun 2022)

En la agenda los seres de luz están por encima de los arcoiris. Los colectivos victimizados para convertirlos en tiranos son un medio pero la sustitución es el fin.


----------



## Palpatine (12 Jun 2022)

"sureño"


----------



## François (12 Jun 2022)

Poned link fiable para poder compartir en todos los medios progres sino la noticia no existe.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (12 Jun 2022)

REepudio estos maricones libertinos que van medio en pelotas por las calles haciendo alarde de su condicion de comepollas.


----------



## °YoMismo° (12 Jun 2022)

François dijo:


> Poned link fiable para poder compartir en todos los medios progres sino la noticia no existe.



Solo los encuentro en otros idiomas, la que puse en frances y esta otra en aleman








Nach Attacke beim CSD Karlsruhe: Polizei richtet 14-köpfige Ermittlungsgruppe ein


Nach einer Attacke mit mehreren Verletzten nach dem CSD in Karlsruhe ermittelt nun die Polizei.




m.bild.de




Imagino que en estos dias otros periodicos se aran eco


----------



## Eremita (12 Jun 2022)

Da todo igual, el progre es una mezcla de ignorancia y radicalismo.


----------



## chortinator (12 Jun 2022)

ya empiezan... me nutre me nutre......


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Me junto con los moros para unir fuerzas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Jun 2022)

Como decir moronegros de manera políticamente correcta: jóvenes de apariencia meridional.

Anotado. 

A disfrutar de lo solidarizado, follacacas.


----------



## Lammero (12 Jun 2022)

_Mediterráneos_...
_Meridionales_...
_Subsaharianos_...

Cuántos subterfugios cartográficos para no mentar a los moroneggers, es cachondísimo


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

Pero si son sus "novias" 



Palpatine dijo:


> "sureño"



De Texas de toda la vida


----------



## JyQ (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Genomito (12 Jun 2022)

Si en Francia, con el nivel de derroimiento social que tienen, todavía andan encubriendo a los moros en los medios de comunicación, ya nos podemos ir preparando para lo que viene.


----------



## Arthur69 (12 Jun 2022)

El paradigma del "Win / Win".


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me junto con los moros para unir fuerzas.



Solo aceptan mujeres jóvenes, sino cumples no te aceptan.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Jun 2022)

Aquí poco queda.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Jun 2022)

Solo era cuestión de tiempo


----------



## Rodal (12 Jun 2022)

mientras eran pocos hacían como que se integraban. Ahora que empiezan a ser turba, tenemos que integrarnos nosotros en sus costumbres.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Jun 2022)

No es mi problema.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (12 Jun 2022)

Podrian ser de Honkoping o Linkoping, sur de Suecia.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Jun 2022)

Ya lo dijo Neil Young, los sureños son malotes.


----------



## Juan Niebla (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (12 Jun 2022)

"De aspecto sureño". Tocate los cojones.

La de ridículos circunloquios y absurdos eufemismos que emplean los cuartillas para no llamar a las cosas por su nombre.

Debe de ser el neolenguaje. En fin, los que sabemos leer entre líneas y los que no, sabemos que se refieren a moronegros asalvajados e incapaces de cambiar chozas y jaimas por pisos occidentales


----------



## siroco (12 Jun 2022)

pepecling dijo:


>



¿Esta panda de gilipollas sabe que en las provincias, ciudades o barrios donde los moros terminen siendo amplia mayoría les aplicarán sus leyes?

Ya, que no serán leyes "oficiales" ejecutadas por policías, pero les harán la vida imposible, apaleamientos cuando se den un beso dos tíos, ataques con ácido a las mujeres que no lleven el trapo, etc...

Y van a poner orden por los cojones, a ver cómo coño pones orden en un barrio o ciudad con decenas de miles de fanáticos.

De verdad es que vaya generación de subnormales que nos ha tocado, vaya puta plaga.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (12 Jun 2022)

Así que para esto los han traído. Ahora lo entiendo todo.


----------



## dac1 (12 Jun 2022)

Por lo menos que sirvan paraalgo me nutre


----------



## zeromus44 (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> ¿Esta panda de gilipollas sabe que en las provincias, ciudades o barrios donde los moros terminen siendo amplia mayoría les aplicarán sus leyes?
> 
> Ya, que no serán leyes "oficiales" ejecutadas por policías, pero les harán la vida imposible, apaleamientos cuando se den un beso dos tíos, ataques con ácido a las mujeres que no lleven el trapo, etc...
> 
> ...



Al del panuelo melofo


----------



## Maestro Panda (12 Jun 2022)

Sureños? Malditos confederados!


----------



## MrDanger (12 Jun 2022)

Pues las fiestas del orgullo mariposón en Madrid serán este mes. 

Voy pillando palomitas. 
Algo bueno tenían que tener los mojameses


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Pues las fiestas del orgullo mariposón en Madrid serán este mes.
> 
> Voy pillando palomitas.
> Algo bueno tenían que tener los mojameses



Aparte de ser pedófilo, no le hacía ascos a otros culos... o al suyo.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Jun 2022)

En las noticias dirán que eran gays alemanes que se querían colar en el desfile


----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Jun 2022)

No tendrá algo que ver la gripe del moro? Osea mono


----------



## DOM + (12 Jun 2022)

Aspecto sureño?

Aun diran que eran italianos, españoles o griegos.

Pero que HDLGP


----------



## silent lurker (12 Jun 2022)

Malditas maras, te las encuentras por todas partes.


----------



## Soy forero (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ironlord (12 Jun 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Aspecto sureño, de Baviera eran.



Y seguro que se movían en BMW, despilfarrando gasolina y matando nuestro planeta. Estos paletos sureños... A Greta no le gusta esto.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Jun 2022)

Los puretas maricones estaban encantados con la llegada de africanos jóvencitos. Más carne joven para sus prostituciones.
Los han disfrutado bien, por décadas. Ellos sabrán a cuantos negritos han corrompido y a cuantos moritos introdujeron en el vicio.

Ahora empiezan a recibir su odio. El odio de sus víctimas y de sus familiares.

Que no os engañen. En esas palizas a los maricas, el que golpea más fuerte es el que fue sodomizado por ellos en su adolescencia.


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

De aspecto sureño.

Españoles o italianos.


----------



## Blackmoon (12 Jun 2022)

Me parece de puta madre. Votan traer moronegros a millares, que no se quejen de lo que les hagan luego.


----------



## El Pionero (12 Jun 2022)

Eran aficionados del Bayern de Múnich que se querían colar

Circulen


----------



## Mink (12 Jun 2022)

Bueno pues que vayan aprendiendo estos racistas del lgbt a respetar a los nuevos alemanes.


----------



## pepe01 (12 Jun 2022)

Lo más fuerte la versión de la policía (pelea con heridos leves) contra la versión periodística (heridos por EXPLOSIÓN!, traumatismos CRANEOENCEFÁLICOS, y huesos rotos)


----------



## Orífero (12 Jun 2022)

Jur, jur, jur.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan, es lo que han votado.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Christine Lagarde (12 Jun 2022)

Eso les pasa por gilipollas. 
Igual que no puedes ser feminista y decir Welcome refugees.


----------



## Sietebailes (12 Jun 2022)

Gobierno alemán cortocircuirando, sus votantes enfrentados,haber que se inventan ahora


----------



## Atotrapo (12 Jun 2022)

Me nutre, hoy no ceno.


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Jun 2022)

Eso de los gays no suele ser en Agosto? O es que lo adelantan ya por el cambio climático?


----------



## gallofino (12 Jun 2022)

Mañana ya no desayuno


----------



## noseyo (12 Jun 2022)

Los mismos que dicen que tienen que ir a la cárcel por llamarles maricas son los mismos que permiten que entren los que los quieren matar por serlo , así son los progres


----------



## Talosgüevos (12 Jun 2022)

Son sus costumbres y deben respetarlas, en sus países a los transmaricabollistas los tratan con ese cariño, a las femicharos también, aquí los progres de mierda juegan a juntarlos pues a disfrutar de lo MARRONIZADO.
Además los 
TRANSMARICABOLLISTAS no se ponían carteles de Refugiados bienvenidos??? Pues ALA ES JRANDE!!!

















Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (12 Jun 2022)

Señores en pocos años ya no habrá medidas anti coches, a favor de la mujer ni a favor de maricones.

La demografía hará que la ley en toda Europa sea la Sharia.

Me nutre y lo celebro con champagne


----------



## Gorrino (12 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me nutre ,están disfrutando de lo votado.
> Y la viruela del mono que, otra vez campeón de Europa ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



En ese Lander no se votó a la Afd, así que se jodan y asuman que es lo que querían.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y deben respetarlas, en sus países a los transmaricabollistas los tratan con ese cariño, a las femicharos también, aquí los progres de mierda juegan a juntarlos pues a disfrutar de lo MARRONIZADO.
> Además los
> TRANSMARICABOLLISTAS no se ponían carteles de Refugiados bienvenidos??? Pues ALA ES JRANDE!!!
> 
> ...



Viva Putin, jodeos cuclocks occidentales! Viva la Afd y la FPO.


----------



## Capitán Walker (12 Jun 2022)

Solo les faltaba decir que eran un grupo de neonazis...


----------



## El cogorzas (12 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Viva Putin, jodeos cuclocks occidentales!



¿Entonces te gustan los chechenos, hamijo? ¿Y la capital putiniesca esa de un millón de muslims y subiendo también te mola o como va la cosa?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (12 Jun 2022)

Vaya no se podia saber, a ver si votan a un partido que expulse a esa escoria de Europa y piden armas para expulsarles.

Sino que sigan aguantando los ataques.

Progres comiendo mierda.



siroco dijo:


> ¿Esta panda de gilipollas sabe que en las provincias, ciudades o barrios donde los moros terminen siendo amplia mayoría les aplicarán sus leyes?
> 
> Ya, que no serán leyes "oficiales" ejecutadas por policías, pero les harán la vida imposible, apaleamientos cuando se den un beso dos tíos, ataques con ácido a las mujeres que no lleven el trapo, etc...
> 
> ...



+1



MrDanger dijo:


> Pues las fiestas del orgullo mariposón en Madrid serán este mes.
> 
> Voy pillando palomitas.
> Algo bueno tenían que tener los mojameses



Yo pillo formato XXL, fijo que va a pasar algo, recordad lo de este finde en Ciudad Universitaria con los invasores.

El buenismo es lo que tiene que te extinguen finalmente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> ¿Entonces te gustan los chechenos, hamijo? ¿Y la capital putiniesca esa de un millón de muslims y subiendo también te mola o como va la cosa?



Como Antonio, mientras le den la paguita, todo vale.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (12 Jun 2022)

Aspecto de "sureño"
Si claro ... Del sur de Baviera


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> *Un grupo de moronegros ataca la cabalgata LGTB en alemania*



No es una cabalgata. Es un desfile; feo y de dudosa moralidad, pero desfile, porque no es popular (es solo de una minoría), posiblemente no haya carrozas, no cabalgan (a menos que haya dos hombres dándose…).

DRAE:

cabalgata
Del it. _cavalcata,_ de _cavalcare_ 'cabalgar1'.

1. f. Desfile de jinetes, carrozas, bandas de música, danzantes, etc., que se organiza como festejo popular.

2. f. Acción de cabalgar, especialmente muchas personas juntas.


----------



## °YoMismo° (12 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No es una cabalgata. Es un desfile; feo y de dudosa moralidad, pero desfile, porque no es popular (es solo de una minoría), posiblemente no haya carrozas, no cabalgan (a menos que haya dos hombres dándose…).
> 
> DRAE:
> 
> ...



quisquilloso, sa

1. adj. y s. Susceptible, que se ofende con facilidad por cosas sin importancia:
eres un quisquilloso, no se te puede decir nada.
2. Que da importancia a pequeñeces


----------



## Hamtel (12 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan los putos kartoffen


----------



## urbi et orbi (12 Jun 2022)

en otros tiempos serían los europeos a arrasar con este foclore de maricones
nos quieren destruir la comunidad maricona es el tonto útil del neocomunismo


----------



## Khmelnitsky (12 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Sureños en Alemania son franceses?



En Alemania utilizan mucho esa expresión Südländer, que es básicamente una bolsa donde meten a franceses, españoles, portugueses, italianos, griegos, TURCOS y hasta MAGREBÍES".


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> en otros tiempos serían los europeos a arrasar con este foclore de maricones
> nos quieren destruir la comunidad maricona es el tonto útil del neocomunismo



El intermediario es el problema, se llama bi, lo que hagan los maricas nos importa un bledo. Por mi como si palman todos, no voy a llorar.


----------



## urbi et orbi (12 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El intermediario es el problema, se llama bi, lo que hagan los maricas nos importa un bledo. Por mi como si palman todos, no voy a llorar.



uso "maricas"de toda la vida, lo engloba todo.
no me gusta usar las palabras del enemigo


----------



## CommiePig (12 Jun 2022)

agresores HOMBRES de Hultraderetxa


----------



## urbi et orbi (13 Jun 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> En Alemania utilizan mucho esa expresión Südländer, que es básicamente una bolsa donde meten a franceses, españoles, portugueses, italianos, griegos, TURCOS y hasta MAGREBÍES".



pues están cometiendo un error yo no tengo nada que ver con los turcos ni magrebies
mi haplogrupo es r1b


----------



## usuario baneado (13 Jun 2022)

Habrám sido catalanes....dels nous catalans.


----------



## -carrancas (13 Jun 2022)

el islam es la unica esperanza!!!!

ala es grande


----------



## Tercios (13 Jun 2022)

Son costumbres. No dramaticemos.


----------



## Tiresias (13 Jun 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> En Alemania utilizan mucho esa expresión Südländer, que es básicamente una bolsa donde meten a franceses, españoles, portugueses, italianos, griegos, TURCOS y hasta MAGREBÍES".



Para los que viven al norte de los Pirineos todos los demás somos africanos.

Tanto franceses como ingleses y demás nos DESPRECIAN ostentosamente en cuanto nos ven en sus países. Eso sí, cuando ellos vienen aquí hacen todo lo que no les dejan.


----------



## Masateo (13 Jun 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Da para paja



No homo.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (13 Jun 2022)

Se sabe ya algo del estado médico de la bandera?
Espero que se recupere pronto.
Maldito Cletus!


----------



## Dolce (13 Jun 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Y esto es solo el principio.
> 
> Muy pronto los morancos empezarán a rebanar pescuezos sarasones que pedían más inmigración.



Favor que nos hacen


----------



## ·TUERTO (13 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Aspecto sureño. Serán de Alabama


----------



## frenlib (13 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Sureños en Alemania son franceses?



Suizos...


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Jun 2022)

*Disfruten + Votado*


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (13 Jun 2022)

si hay morito no hay delito 
pero la perspectiva de genaro va primero
o no? qué dilema

a que al final acabamos aplaudiendo a los moromierdas ??


----------



## skinnyemail (13 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Allemagne : La Marche de la Fierté à Karlsruhe a sombré dans le chaos après qu'un groupe « d’apparence méridionale » a violemment attaqué la foule, plusieurs blessés et un drapeau LGBT brûlé
> 
> 
> Fdesouche
> ...



LO IMPORTANTE ES QUITAR LAS ARMAS QUE LOS DEL PATRIOT FRONT SON BLANCOS FACHA FRANCO NAZI HITLER TRUMP


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 Jun 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> En Alemania utilizan mucho esa expresión Südländer, que es básicamente una bolsa donde meten a franceses, españoles, portugueses, italianos, griegos, TURCOS y hasta MAGREBÍES".



a los franceses (me refiero a los etnicos, no a lo moronegrada, que te veo venir) no los incluyen en el pelotón de los "mediterraneos". Son tan rubitos y betas como los alemanes.
También saben muy bien que para cabrear a un italiano/español, lo peor es confundirlos con turcos y moros en general. Es como confundir a un japonés con un nativo americano.

Hezpaña está fatal, pero lo de Europa con la moronegrada es para hacerselo mirar. Ya no hay sitio al que acudir.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Jun 2022)

Tal como se advirtió hace años 

Saber no se podía


----------



## favelados (13 Jun 2022)

Malagueños?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (13 Jun 2022)

"De aspecto sureño". No puedo con los progres, cada día se superan más


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> "De aspecto sureño". No puedo con los progres, cada día se superan más



Increíble a lo que llegan los medios para seguir con lo políticamente correcto pese a que ese discurso es cada vez más insostenible


----------



## Godofredo1099 (13 Jun 2022)

Sureños confederados o sureños del África subsahariana???
Lo de la neolengua y la prensa es acojonante.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (13 Jun 2022)

Vivo en Alemania y sinceramente celebro estas cosas . Yo como persona conservadora me siento más cerca de un moronegro que curre que de un lgbtmierdas


----------



## Vivoenalemania (13 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Sureños confederados o sureños del África subsahariana???
> Lo de la neolengua y la prensa es acojonante.



En Alemania se dice sureños a españoles turcos italianos griegos albanokosovares croatas chipreños y demás . Lo habrán traducido sin más , aquí sureño quiere decir alguien de el mediterraneo de la parte no arabe


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Jun 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Vaya no se podia saber, a ver si votan a un partido que expulse a esa escoria de Europa y piden armas para expulsarles.
> 
> Sino que sigan aguantando los ataques.
> 
> ...



Te lo he corregido.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

Poco hacen .
Teniendo en cuenta lo fácil que es provocar el pánico en las masas 

( con unos petardos y unos gritos de alarma sería suficiente para la desbandada como pasa en las procesiones ) 









Así cundió el pánico hace dos años en la Semana Santa de Sevilla y Málaga


Miedo, carreras y confusión marcaron la Semana Santa de 2017 en dos de sus ciudades más importantes




www.elplural.com














Al menos ocho detenidos por incidentes y estampidas en la Madrugá de Sevilla


Los gritos de "Alá es grande" y "Gora ETA" provocaron escenas de pánico y la desbandada de los cortejos procesionales




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Gotthard (13 Jun 2022)

Se están organizando por redes sociales los africanos y arabes por toda Europa no para reivindicar lo que creen que es suyo, sino para tomarlo por las malas. Lo gracioso es que los moviles y las tarifas de datos se los pagamos de nuestros impuestos.

La corrección política sale muy cara, ahora vamos a pagar toda la invasión que hemos dejado entrar durante 20 años.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando ves imágenes que hizo el ISIS en Siria, te olvidas enseguida de que solo lo pagan las mujeres. Menudas burradas les hacían a cualquier hombre.


----------



## trukutruku (13 Jun 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Y esto es solo el principio.
> 
> Muy pronto los morancos empezarán a rebanar pescuezos sarasones que pedían más inmigración.



Bueno, cuando empiece eso si que me voy a descojonar.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Jun 2022)

Cada vez veo más atractivo aplicar la sharia en España


----------



## baifo (13 Jun 2022)

Si la única manera de mantener la paz y la buena convivencia multicultural es prescindir de los desfiles del orgullo, animo a las autoridades a hacer un esfuerzo , porque la paz y la convivencia son valores superiores. Saludos.


----------



## mxmanu (13 Jun 2022)

cabalgata lgtbi.. en serio es necesario?? que puto asco joder. 

Para cuando un lobby de feos, gordos, calvos, etc.. 

Lo progre autodestruyendose, me encanta.


----------



## kicorv (13 Jun 2022)

Aspecto sureño? No si ahora van a querer hacer pasar a los Mohammeds por españoles e italianos


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (13 Jun 2022)

Pues que se vayan preparando todos estos imbéciles, mezclar feminazismo, lgtbi y islamismo radical , una apuesta ganadora para el futuro de webs como crazzy shit , kaotic y similares, pronto podrán hacer videos juntos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Jun 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> cabalgata lgtbi.. en serio es necesario?? que puto asco joder.
> 
> Para cuando un lobby de feos, gordos, calvos, etc..
> 
> Lo progre autodestruyendose, me encanta.



A estos no había que meterlos en campos de concentración para que la próxima pandemia monera no se extendiera,?
En vez de eso , ala! Montamos la fiesta sodomita anual.
Ni olvido ni perdono

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Khmelnitsky (13 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> a los franceses (me refiero a los etnicos, no a lo moronegrada, que te veo venir) no los incluyen en el pelotón de los "mediterraneos". Son tan rubitos y betas como los alemanes.
> También saben muy bien que para cabrear a un italiano/español, lo peor es confundirlos con turcos y moros en general. Es como confundir a un japonés con un nativo americano.
> 
> Hezpaña está fatal, pero lo de Europa con la moronegrada es para hacerselo mirar. Ya no hay sitio al que acudir.



Es verdad lo de los franceses, no suelen meter en esa bolsa porque son rubitos y blanquitos pero hace unos años conocí a un suizo con el que puedo decir que somos casi amigos y éste me confesó que tanto en Alemania como en Suiza se considera que de Francia para abajo somos todos 2do mundo. 

Está claro que el norte de Francia en mentalidad puede ser más parecido a la alemana, y que el sur sea más mediterráneo también en cuanto a mentalidad.


----------



## ENRABATOR (13 Jun 2022)

Es su cultura y hay que respetarla, lo cual implica tener cuidado con ciertas cabalgatas que puedan ser consideradas ofensivas para la religion de la paz


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Jun 2022)

aspecto sureño...
de suiza tal vez


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jun 2022)

jvega dijo:


> En la escala progre los marronicros están primero



Están mas arriba en la Pirámide de la Opresión, os toca joderos LGTBDISNEY+


----------



## chortinator (13 Jun 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Favor que nos hacen



Yo siempre lo he dicho para que se produzca la reconquista, es necesario que los morancos rebanen el cuello al cancer de la progresia. Y lo haran


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jun 2022)

Yo les respeto y les dejo trabajar desde la distancia y con una bala en la recámara


----------



## Nicors (13 Jun 2022)

En Alemania los culpables son deficientes mentales o gentes del sur. Estos muniquéses siempre revaentandolo todo.



ENRABATOR dijo:


> Es su cultura y hay que respetarla, lo cual implica tener cuidado con ciertas cabalgatas que puedan ser consideradas ofensivas para la religion de la paz



El islam no es ninguna cultura, es una ideología que habría que prohibir como el comunismo.


----------



## Edu Brock (13 Jun 2022)

Nutrición máxima. A ver quién es el malo aquí, ¿los homos o los moronegros?.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (13 Jun 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> "De aspecto sureño".
> 
> Sí, sureños de Baviera...



Se refieren a los isleños de los mares del sur.

Han hecho un retrato robot de dos de ellas:


----------



## Khmelnitsky (13 Jun 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Vivo en Alemania y sinceramente celebro estas cosas . Yo como persona conservadora me siento más cerca de un moronegro que curre que de un lgbtmierdas



Qué risa te va a entrar cuando tu hija (si es que tienes o vas a tener) te presente a su Achmed o a su Moha. Vas cortocircuitar de lo lindo. 

Yo en cambio pillo sitio y disfruto que se destripen entre ellos. No sé si miras TV alemana, yo sí (desde España vía Astra 19,8°E), ayer haciendo zapping no recuerdo en qué canal estaban pasando un Doku sobre alta proporción de musulmanes en las prisiones alemanas. 

Hasta los guardias de prisión eran moros nacionalizados alemanes. Lo curioso es que entrevistaban a guardias y a reclusos (caras pixeladas) y al final dejaban caer que delinquían porque el Estado no les sostenía como se suponía, o que muchos lo hacían para poder enviar más dinero a casa a sus padres o a sus familias. 

También quedaba de manifiesto la cantidad de recursos que se gastan a cuenta de fondos del Estado para integrarlos (hay hasta imanes que visitan las prisiones, sospecho que hasta recibirán algún sueldito) pero aún así la integración falla.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Jun 2022)

Nutrexpa patrocina este hilo


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 Jun 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Es verdad lo de los franceses, no suelen meter en esa bolsa porque son rubitos y blanquitos pero hace unos años conocí a un suizo con el que puedo decir que somos casi amigos y éste me confesó que tanto en Alemania como en Suiza se considera que de Francia para abajo somos todos 2do mundo.
> 
> Está claro que el norte de Francia en mentalidad puede ser más parecido a la alemana, y que el sur sea más mediterráneo también en cuanto a mentalidad.



Tiene gracia que diga eso un suizo, o un alemán o un sueco, cuando tienen sus paises atestados de moros y negros. Ya no mediterraneos tipo Dagos, sino negros, directamente, del tipo más oscuro y etnico.
Quiero decir, si me viene un japonés que tiene Japón como los chorros del oro, con el país cerrado a cal y canto, y critica a Hezpaña, pues me callo la boca y asiento dandole la razón, pero que venga un suizo dando lecciones de tercermundismo o segundomundismo teniendo lo que tienen, pues no lo acepto, que quieres que te diga.

De Europa no acepto lecciones sobre inmigración. Lo tengo clarisimo. Es más, estoy harto de leer aqui en burbuja, que si Hezpaña no puede renegar y desprenderse de moronegros presentes y futuros, es precisamente culpa de pertenecer al club de la UE, que no nos dejan.


----------



## furia porcina (13 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Allemagne : La Marche de la Fierté à Karlsruhe a sombré dans le chaos après qu'un groupe « d’apparence méridionale » a violemment attaqué la foule, plusieurs blessés et un drapeau LGBT brûlé
> 
> 
> Fdesouche
> ...



Igual por aspecto sureño se refiere a que eran los típicos de Baviera.


----------



## rondo (13 Jun 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Jun 2022)

Cero pena. Especialmente porque muchos de los participantes son quienes han favorecido la presencia de esos macacos con su voto.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> "Grupo de aspecto sureño"
> 
> 
> Los artificios rídiculos a los que llegan los mierdoperiodistas para ser políticamente correctos.
> Son la ostia....



Demasiado han dicho ya...les habrá costado sudor y lágrimas escribir eso.


----------



## Lolasso (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## CommiePig (13 Jun 2022)

los agresores son HOMBRES de Hultraderetxa



se VE claramente...como describen los desgraciados quebrados de HellPaHis



HOMBRES guardia civiles y policías nacionales blanquitos de Misa diaria


----------



## CommiePig (13 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Poco hacen .
> Teniendo en cuenta lo fácil que es provocar el pánico en las masas
> 
> ( con unos petardos y unos gritos de alarma sería suficiente para la desbandada como pasa en las procesiones )
> ...



y cientos de Parroquias y Ermitas profanadas, saqueadas y quemadas por toda Europa

pero es todo ESPONTANEO,


utilizando el SE impersonal

"""""""""""""""""""""""se"""""""""""""""""""""""""" han quemado......como la catedral de Notre Dame

.....una colilla mágica y gigante la quemó


----------



## Cane-flauto (13 Jun 2022)

Con la variante del virus del mono tendrían que suspender estás "fiestas".


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Jun 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Lo más fuerte la versión de la policía (pelea con heridos leves) contra la versión periodística (heridos por EXPLOSIÓN!, traumatismos CRANEOENCEFÁLICOS, y huesos rotos)



Como las violaciones grupales en fin de año. Pelillos a la mar.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> En Alemania los culpables son deficientes mentales o gentes del sur. Estos muniquéses siempre revaentandolo todo.
> 
> 
> El islam no es ninguna cultura, es una ideología que habría que prohibir como el comunismo.



Empieza por prohibir aquello que con tanto ahínco defiendes, la otan y la unión europeda que son los patrocinadores de todo esto, so bobo


----------



## Poncho129 (13 Jun 2022)

Bien hecho. Me nutre.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Jun 2022)

Joder... al hijo de perra de @Solidario García le da un patatús... a ver de parte de quién se pone ahora...


----------



## meusac (13 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Allemagne : La Marche de la Fierté à Karlsruhe a sombré dans le chaos après qu'un groupe « d’apparence méridionale » a violemment attaqué la foule, plusieurs blessés et un drapeau LGBT brûlé
> 
> 
> Fdesouche
> ...



JOJO JO JO Que fino queda eso de "aspecto sureño"


----------



## Vivoenalemania (13 Jun 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Qué risa te va a entrar cuando tu hija (si es que tienes o vas a tener) te presente a su Achmed o a su Moha. Vas cortocircuitar de lo lindo.
> 
> Yo en cambio pillo sitio y disfruto que se destripen entre ellos. No sé si miras TV alemana, yo sí (desde España vía Astra 19,8°E), ayer haciendo zapping no recuerdo en qué canal estaban pasando un Doku sobre alta proporción de musulmanes en las prisiones alemanas.
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que haya problemas que los hay pero prefiero ese tipo de gente a los lgbt


----------



## John Smmith (13 Jun 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo no digo que haya problemas que los hay pero prefiero ese tipo de gente a los lgbt



Pero "ese tipo de gente" no se para ahi. Si los conocieses verias el desprecio que nos tienen.


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Jun 2022)

Al final va a ser verdad que vienen a Europa a hacer el trabajo sucio


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Jun 2022)

Cortocircuito progre


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Jun 2022)

Sureños! Que arte killo!


----------



## Alatristeando (13 Jun 2022)

Pues nada, ellos lo han apoyado, ellos se comen las consecuencias. 

Islam is right


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Jun 2022)

Sería un grupo de VOX.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (13 Jun 2022)

Pronto lo haran con coches.... Al tiempo.


----------



## ANDREY CHIKATILO (13 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que ha quedado buena tarde...

Modo Ireno Montere off.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jun 2022)

aspecto sureño o simiesco?


----------



## Trejo (13 Jun 2022)

Nada. Es un caso aislado de perturbados que necesitan apoyo psicológico. Aquí no hay homofobia. Circulen.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (13 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pero "ese tipo de gente" no se para ahi. Si los conocieses verias el desprecio que nos tienen.



Los conozco por eso hablo lo que hablo ( me refiero a turcos albanokosovares y ese tipo de gente y son gente de Puta madre ) a los somalíes o árabes por ejemplo no los trago


----------



## chemarin (13 Jun 2022)

Para que luego critiquemos a los marrones.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Pronto lo haran con coches.... Al tiempo.



Y en España


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (8 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y en España



La nutricion puede ser epica.


----------



## remerus (8 Ago 2022)

La religion de la paz no defrauda repartiendo amor y respeto.


----------

